# Reasons to Date a Sailor



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumbled on this...Thought you'd enjoy...
:laugher










12 reasons to date a sailor:

1. We have strong hands
2. We're not afraid to get wet
3. We love it when it blows
4. We can go for hours
5. We know what to do when things get rough
6. We are good with ropes, knots, and harnesses.
7. We can usually get it back up after a couple of minutes.
8. Any misdemeaners can be protested.
9. We can find the best start position possible in 3 minutes or less.
10. We're great at operating pleasure crafts of any size.
11. We can beat hard for a long time.
12. We're adept at using lube and ticklers.

~~~_/)~~~_/)~~~_/)~~~_/)~~~
BONUS REASONS WHY TO DATE A SAILOR:

13. we have lovely tans from being in the sun all day
14. we give a whole new meaning to "ooch"
15. we can harden up on demand 
16. we know when to pull and when to release at just the right time
17. we don't get off until it's coming on our face. (capsize recovery)
18. If you cant keep it up, dont take it out.
19. we are very skilled at pinching and footing
20. The best feeling is surely coming from behind
21. female skippers know how to grip the extension
22. We know how to get into tight holes no matter what the size of our boat.
23. We're always willing to double up to increase the fun
24. We know how to keep our sticks up, no matter how rough it gets.
25. We discovered the motion of the ocean.
26. Rule #69: Always practice good seamanship.
27. We know how to sheet in and bare away
28. We won't mind the feel of rubber....we are used to "wet suits"
29. We know how to properly position our poles... spinnaker that is.
30. You can't expect to keep your sheets dry for long.
31. All it takes to raise the pole is a yank on the topper
32. When the pole comes down, we are still ready for a long beat.
33. We know how to rub down the topsides and the bottom.
34. Ask for room and we will give it to you 
35. Female skippers always head for the buoys
36. Sailors always have afirm grip on the tiller
37. Sailors do it on water
38. A sailor will always scrub a dirty bottom
39. Sailors can fine tune their teamwork technique and equipment for hours until they are outstanding
40. Its all about the first beat
41. Sailors can keep that windward heel going downwind, no matter how much she (the boat) rolls
42. Sailors are good at pumping and rolling, even if its illegal
43. We regularly wear out our sheets
44. A spinnaker is like a lady: treat her gently on the curves but be decisive with the pole.
45. We know how to use the head
46. We like it when it gets rough and high...the wind that is
47. Sailors drop more cloth on a regular basis than anyone
48. Sailors can do it on a trapeze
49. When sailors break rules, they turn around and keep going
50. Sailors instinctively know when to point high AND when to go down
51. Sailors use blocks to gain leverage
52. Sailors are their best under pressure
53. Sailors know the optimum angle to beat at.
54. We know when, why and how to lift skirts.
55. Sailors know how to wing it.
56. Sailors are sure to loosen the sheets with every ride.
57. We know when to move astern
58. Sailors get blown offshore.
59. Sailors work hard when they are in a hole


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It would seem you have achieved full assimilation.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

all of a sudden, I feel like smoking a cigarette, and I don't smoke.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

17. we don't get off until it's coming on our face. 

no comment


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> 13. we have lovely tans from being in the sun all day


I've been boating for years and I'm skeptical of this one. I don't think tan female sailors exist.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

ha! ...whomever wrote this obviously had his Pun Hat on that day.

Erps, you can't be serious!
I'm practially a native in the midst of summer sailing.
Do the rest of em' hide under their biminis?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nothing like setting the Auto Pilot, alone, middle of the lake, sails nicely drawing, gentle rock from the swell............well you get the picture.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Erps, you can't be serious!
> I'm practially a native in the midst of summer sailing.
> Do the rest of em' hide under their biminis?


Oh, you could be just saying that. I work in the justice field and oral evidence is far less convincing than pictorial evidence when proving a point.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, yeah...not fallin' for that one...lol. Wouldn't want any photoshop artists to take advantage (oh wait...) :laugher 

You'll have to take my word for it...or ask Sway, TJK or T34C...they'll probably be able to verify.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Chick- Does this mean you are applying for that future back bar staff position?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

SailChick20 said:


> Yeah, yeah...not fallin' for that one...lol. Wouldn't want any photoshop artists to take advantage (oh wait...) :laugher
> 
> You'll have to take my word for it...or ask Sway, TJK or T34C...they'll probably be able to verify.


I can verify the tan like coloring of her skin, it's impossible to say where she got it or if it's chemical or natural; and I suspect she's not going to volunteer photographic evidence of where the tan lines start (if they do at all) as proof that it's a tan and not natural skin color.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

And all this time I thought my wife took a liking to me, because of the boat? You mean it was actually me she was attracted too?:laugher  ......i2f


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

imagine2frolic said:


> And all this time I thought my wife took a liking to me, because of the boat? You mean it was actually me she was attracted too?:laugher  ......i2f


Well, without the boat, you would be nothing


----------

